# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  LinkExtend- the ultimate   tool for  safe browsing

## drongo

LinkExtend, the ultimate browsing tool. Enhance your web surfing experience getting link information instantly on computer security, company ethics, child safety, popularity, and much more. Data from many free online services is collected and combined to provide you with comprehensive results. LinkExtend is freeware and contains no adware or spyware.

Currently, this tool includes 8  web security services :

    * McAfee SiteAdvisor
    * WOT
    * Web Security Guard
    * Browser Defender
    * RGguard
    * Norton Safe Web
    * Compete
    * Google Safe Browsing

It means, instead installing 8 different tools/toolbars, you  could install just one and get benefit from all services at once  :094: 
Like virustotal service, just for links.

Using just  right click with your mouse, choose  LinkExtend icon and you can check any site for  :Censored:  things  before  even going there! 

This tool has support for different search engines such as: Google, Yahoo, Ixquick, LinkExtend.
It means, along with search results you will have a  rating for each  site on your result page  automatically.(In the LinkExtend setting you can block bad site automatically, if you wish to do so.)


Add to  FireFox / Flock: 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en/firefo...s/latest/10777
Official site: http://www.linkextend.com

----------

